# Macro para obtener ecuacion de boole a partir de funciones logicas



## Electronicko (Sep 7, 2006)

Ya colegas aquí está, fruto de la investigación y desarrollo nacional, luego de quemar varias neuronas en esto les presento a Canough.xls una macro que desarrollé en excel para captura y validación de datos binarios, todo lo anterior para obtener las ecuaciones en formato "algebra de boole".  y los mapas de Karnaugh.  Incorpora además un programa externo para simplificar las ecuaciones obtenidas.

Suerte!

Saludos!


----------

